
MPs will ask Obama to drop extradition of vulnerable ‘hacker’ Lauri Love - aestetix
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/politics/mps-will-ask-obama-to-drop-us-extradition-of-vulnerable-hacker-a3366011.html
======
pawadu
From the article:

> “If a person on the autistic spectrum can access these files, then there’s
> something wrong with their encryption. It’s a public service."

Specially in these times, it is good to be reminded that there are still a few
sensible politicians out there.

------
pawadu
About time! And it only take them what... two years to do this?

Australia, are you watching?

